# Domestic robot to debut in Japan



## aftermath (Aug 30, 2005)

*A robot that recognises up to 10 faces and understands 10,000 words is to be offered to Japanese consumers looking for a high-tech helper in the house.
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4196052.stm
Oh my god, I want one...
*Japanese researchers have developed a flexible artificial skin that could give robots a humanlike sense of touch.
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4154366.stm
*Japanese scientists have unveiled the most human-looking robot yet - a "female" android named Repliee Q1Expo.
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4714135.stm

And here is the one that gives me the willies...
* How the human brain makes certain decisions are to be adapted to build a new robot which will think for itself
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/mid_/4495257.stm

Where do you think this will lead? Will we take this too far or is there a limit we should respect? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 30, 2005)

aftermath said:
			
		

> Where do you think this will lead? Will we take this too far or is there a limit we should respect? What are your thoughts on this?


...it will lead to I, Robot.


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 30, 2005)

awesome.





P.S
(Damn this post was a waste of server space)


----------



## PERCON (Aug 31, 2005)

I was looking at one of those articles when I saw the link for an army robot that is set to be sent out to Iraq. 

Quote from bbcnews: 

'A US officer who helped test the robot said it was a more accurate shot than the average soldier because it is mounted on a stable platform and takes aim electronically.







Can be fitted with standard-issue M249 or M240 rifle.
Has four cameras, night-vision and zoom lenses.
Can travel over rocks and barbed wire.
Batteries run for up to 4 hours at a time. 
Remote control unit has two joysticks and video screen.
Costs $200,000 (£106,757) per unit. '


_*PERCON - 'The innovation equivalent of the cookie-monster'*_


----------



## aftermath (Aug 31, 2005)

In the war room during an operation where the robot soliders are used:
"Sir, it's been three and a hlaf hours..."
_"So?"_
"The robots now only have 30 minutes to escape."
_"How much time do they need?"_
"An hour."
_"Crap"

_And now you have supplied the enemy with your own weapons. As to all this turning out similar to I,Robot I hope to god not. Giving a robot a command to protect us at all costs then giving it the ability to think... The very concept frightens me. I am thrilled with all this new technology. Though I am wary of  robots being able to think, having an intelligent machine that can speak and interact with people would be great. But then that of course leads to giving them thought. Then wouldn't be be playing the roll of God? Would this prove that God does not exist? That now, God's supposed perfect race, created a new race that could possibly be better.
How would an intelligent machine be treated by the government? the chruch? How would this change not only our life styles but our laws and religions? The impact this branch of technology and research could have on our life's could be massive. 

whoo... I'm spent for now. Past my bed time 
Any other thoughts?


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd prefer if it led to something more like Futurama. Robots with their own religion etc. that would be pretty neat.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 31, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> ...an army robot that is set to be sent out to Iraq.


...an opportunity to test out new military technology on civilians and insurgents.


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 1, 2005)

intelligence isn't purely enough to create the judgement day senario.
Intelligence has to have one special directive before it becomes dangerous...
The will to surivive.

Because thats necessary for robots in the millitary field, thats where the problem lies.

What use is intelligence if there is no reason for using it, or no goal to strive too.


----------



## ne)(us (Sep 3, 2005)

Next year I will be starting university as an engineering and I'm seriously considering going into robotic design.  I believe over the next 50 years we are going see some real revolutionary changes and I would love to be on the forefront of that.  I wouldn't, however want to make robotic arms in factories.  So I think my researchi into this needs to go farer than reading every robot story issac asimov wrote


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 3, 2005)

they said in the article that the desiscion making bot wont be humanoid, and will infact be stuck on a desk.. so i think if all the robots of the world decided to wipe out humanity we'd be fairly safe because we'd have the advantage of being able to move around... it's a different story for the battle bots though ofcourse.


good point about a will being needed to use intelligence as a threat, but what if a highly inteligent computer (much smarter than all the einsteins of the world put together) to come to the logical, unemotional descision that humans should be attacked.. for what ever reason?


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 4, 2005)

depends on whether it was networked or standalone 
There are many erally intelligent people out there, arn't you supprised that they don't all just turn on the rest of humanity (most of the time)....
No, thats because its dependant on the individuals drive and intelligence allone isn't a great enough factor on its own for one to come to the conclusion that "humans should be attacked"


----------



## PERCON (Sep 7, 2005)

Ne)(us, if you want to be at the forefront of robotic design the best place to go is Japan. They're apparently about 5 years ahead of the rest of the world technology-wise...

_PERCON- 'Inspirational Innovation'_


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 7, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> ...what if a highly inteligent computer (much smarter than all the einsteins of the world put together) to come to the logical, unemotional descision that humans should be attacked.. for what ever reason?


...a supercomputer or system—with enough logic to determine that the human race should be deleted, and enough control to carry the plan through—could make a quick, methodical and precise task of our destruction.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...a supercomputer or system—with enough logic to determine that the human race should be deleted, and enough control to carry the plan through—could make a quick, methodical and precise task of our destruction.


I read somewhere that computers and robots were only as logical and as clever as the person (human) who made them


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 9, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ...computers and robots were only as logical and as clever as the person...who made them.


...if a computer or cyborg was as logical and clever as a human, we could have a problem on our hands.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...if a computer or cyborg was as logical and clever as a human, we could have a problem on our hands.


 
............and are you a problem cyborg?  

Seriously though, go back to the beginning of this discussion -  

*



			How the human brain makes certain decisions are to be adapted to build a new robot which will think for itself
		
Click to expand...

*


> > *THAT* is a problem* *


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 9, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ...and are you a problem cyborg?


...as a matter of fact, I am.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...as a matter of fact, I am.


 
Is that a good or a bad thing ?


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 9, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Is that a good or a bad thing ?


...do we all take the good with the bad?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...do we all take the good with the bad?


 
Most nice people do


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 9, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Most nice people do


...if a mean disposition was programmed into a cyborg's central processing unit—not to imply that any cyborgs are mean—would such a cyborg be at fault?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...if a mean disposition was programmed into a cyborg's central processing unit—not to imply that any cyborgs are mean—would such a cyborg be at fault?


No of course not, it would be the programmer who was mean!   I don't think I know any mean cyborgs by the way


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 12, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I don't think I know any mean cyborgs by the way


...cyborgs are servile and polite.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 13, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...cyborgs are servile and polite.


 
Well you certainly are!

Nice to see so many optomistic statements these days.


----------



## PERCON (Sep 13, 2005)

I think we should stop thinking about what could go wrong with robots and think about what will go right and all the things that will be made easier by introducing robots, the great robotic future is now on the horizon and is steadily approaching.


_PERCON - 'We have the answer within ourselves'_


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 13, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> I think we should stop thinking about what could go wrong with robots and think about what will go right...


...some new innovations end up being misused in the long run—what they lead to can be worse than original intentions—such concerns will remain in the back of peoples' minds.


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys recon robot servents will (have?) make people lazy?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 16, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> You guys recon robot servents will (have?) make people lazy?


I should think only the lazy people lazier!  I wouldn't want a domestic robot thank you very much.


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 16, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I should think only the lazy people lazier! I wouldn't want a domestic robot thank you very much.


I'd think people would probably buy them with good intentions, eg, too help childern with busy parents - others might buy them as status symbols.
Would you rather have your gas cooker, or do you perfer walking a few miles each day to collect dry logs 
I like to look at the present to see the future


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 16, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> I'd think people would probably buy them with good intentions, eg, too help childern with busy parents - others might buy them as status symbols.* Yes maybe to help busy parents - *
> 
> Would you rather have your gas cooker, or do you perfer walking a few miles each day to collect dry logs  *I would rather walk a few miles each day - not to collect dry logs though.  Where I am, I just put on a few extra clothes if I get chilly.  If I lived where it got cold, then I would still prefer to walk and collect the dry logs. *
> 
> I like to look at the present to see the future


*A good attitude, dreamwalker  *


----------

